# Eibar 20 ga. "Discoverer" double barrel (Spanish made)



## Setter Jax (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm looking for the following parts for a Eibar 20 ga. "Discoverer" double barrel shotgun (Spanish made).  Thank you.

Parts:
hammers,
hammer springs
firing pins


----------



## doublebarrel (Apr 19, 2012)

Google gunparts corp or numrich.They are one and the same and have tons of parts. BB


----------

